# Replacing floor



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

I have to replace the floor on a 21' Center Console Starcraft Aluminum. What would you use? Where can I get Marine grade plywood in the Cleveland Area?
Also Starcraft had a covering over the wood floor like some type of linoleum is this still available? What else would you use to cover the floor.
Thanks in advance for the info.
Regards.
Ducksdemise


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

There's some good information here.


----------



## Walk in the Water (Aug 22, 2006)

Marine plywood is very expensive and hard to find. I would think about using Wolmanized treated 1/2 in plywood. You can get it at Lowe's. I have used it on outdoor decks and it holds up well. I believe that you can order that floor covering from Overtons or Cabellas.


----------



## Thinline (Aug 15, 2006)

Watch using treated wood with an Aluminum Boat, most say it will cause a chemical reaction. I think you would be better off using the West system epoxy, just coat both sides of the board, the floor should outlast the boat after that. West Marine sells the stuff, you can check it out there. Good luck.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I used the wolmanized and used exterior spar varnish to coat it. I did notice on any treated plywood wolmanized or fire rated the chemicals have an affect on the glue it want to delam some it cost me an extra sheet in doing the boat. On the fire treated stuff for krogers and such buildings it is stillused as blocking.I ripped reg ply out of my boat and i have heard that is what is in alot of boats take care of it and it will probably get 10 to 15 yrs if pollied thats what was in my boat but dont think it was ever pollied floor was soft when i bought it and he said it was the original floor. Treated weighs 2 to 3 times what reg ply does but i would still use eather treated or marine grade


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

In Cleveland, there is a place down by the flats, by the river. They do the West system, and you can purchase marine plywood and West system products there. The name escapes me right now (It'll come to me). Here's a link, good for some ideas. http://www.nauticexpo.com/cat/paint...als/floor-coatings-building-woods-RU-583.html


----------



## MJS (Sep 14, 2006)

I am just finishing up a jon boat converison, I did a lot of research on the subject and decided to go with a high grade exterior plywood. After cutting to size I applied an oil base primer, then used a poly resin (bondo) to fill any 
exposed voids on the edges, and finished with two coats of exterior poly deck paint with some non skid material thrown in. This should last for years. Treated wood will react with aluminum, and use stainless steel hardware. If you have to resaw and expose an edge you have to repeat the process on the raw wood, measure twice and cut once.

Mike


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I used half or three-quarter inch exterior grade treated tongue and groove plywood in my shed/barn floor. It is very strong due to the tongue and groove and is 20 years old but is still brand new. It's not even painted. This stuff is great. I got it at 84 LUmber like I say 20 years ago.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

When you remove the old floor you will probably find that Starcraft originally used 1/2" ACX for the flooring. That is what I found when I removed the floor from a 1970 21' Starcraft hull that I have. It did not appear that they used any kind of sealer and the plywood lasted a longgggg time. If the hull has poured foam, or the blocks of white foam like the older models, the foam will give enough support to the 1/2" plywood. 3/4" may be stiffer but it will add extra weight.

The vinyl flooring is available at Cabela's.


----------



## Raines1208 (Jan 6, 2008)

Have you seen the roll-on flooring similar to rhino linning but for boats. would love to try it but i'm too lazy to tear out the carpet.


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

My buddy restores old wood boats and buys marine plywood in Vickery, about halfway between Sandusky and Fremont. Here's a link. You could call for prices. I know the stuff is high dollar.

http://www.marine-plywood.us/index.htm


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Raines1208 said:


> Have you seen the roll-on flooring similar to rhino linning but for boats. would love to try it but i'm too lazy to tear out the carpet.


where can we find this product?


----------



## ErieKiller (Feb 15, 2008)

Be very careful with the treated lumber manufactured today. The old treated was CCA but the new is called ACQ and will eat alum.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I also just pulled the floor out of my 18' Starcraft (1973) and it looks to be standard 1/2" ACX, uncoated, with the non-slip flooring and styrofoam blocks underneath. Looks to be original. Most of it still seems to be in good shape, but have some soft spots in front of the rear seats, and discoloration (dryrot) around areas where screws had mounted the original seats (which I've replaced with pedistals). I'm replacing my rear mount fuel tank with one below the floor up front for some much needed weight forward (closed bow, sterndrive). I'll be replacing the floor with 1/2" ACX, coated with either poly or resin, and I bought the non-slip flooring on ebay at a good price and it looks to be a (new) match to the flooring I tore up. Also using some pour in foam (left over from my last boat) under and around the tank (leaving room for tank expansion) and other key locations to use it up, and use the left over styrofoam in areas under the gunwales, bow, and stern for added upright floatation just in case.

The last boat (my first floor replacement) I used 2 coats of fiberglass resin on the wood (all sides), and then a layer of cloth and more resin on top of that (just on top, as recommended by a boat repair web site), and then carpet (I find I prefer the non-slip flooring originally in this boat). I also cut out the closed bow and added a front deck with compartments, glassing all in the process. As an afterthought, in my opinion, all that resin and glass was overkill and just added too much overall weight to the aluminum boat. This one I figure to use the coatings more sparingly.


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

Crap, I'm replacing bunk boards on my trailer but I purchased pressure treated wood with it being covered with carpet would this be ok to use or should I get new wood ?


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I use treated on my bunks. Don't see where it will cause any problems.


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks after thinking about it I figured the paint on the hull will be a barrier so shouldn't be a problem.
I had the floors replaced in my boat & they just used plywood & put 1-2 coats of fiberglass resin didn't use any glass at all.
I ran across some of this decking at overtons it's a little pricey:


> https://www.overtons.com/modperl/pr...ach&cname=Re-Deck&aID=27C&merchID=1009&r=view


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

ducksdemise said:


> I have to replace the floor on a 21' Center Console Starcraft Aluminum. What would you use? Where can I get Marine grade plywood in the Cleveland Area?
> Also Starcraft had a covering over the wood floor like some type of linoleum is this still available? What else would you use to cover the floor.
> Thanks in advance for the info.
> Regards.
> Ducksdemise


That flooring covering should be something Like Nautolex--West marine has or search net. It is glued down with their glue. I have used it before. last a long time.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeh, I saw that at Overtons. I can get 3/4 marine grade at Menard's for $75 a sheet, but I need 1/2 inch and they can't get that. They don't even carry full sheets of ACX, only smaller cut pieces. I'm gonna check with Home Depot and Lowes.


----------

